# Driving Out of State



## anexfanatic

Are we allowed to drive in a different city altogether if a situation comes up and I'm on an extended vacation in another city with Uber? I just want to be able to make extra money while I'm away.


----------



## UberTiger

I'm in Baton Rouge and New Orleans is signing up uberx drivers now for prepared launch and my ops mgr told me I could do one or the other but not both.


----------



## anexfanatic

UberTiger said:


> I'm in Baton Rouge and New Orleans is signing up uberx drivers now for prepared launch and my ops mgr told me I could do one or the other but not both.


That sucks. Wouldn't Uber want more coverage in general wherever their drivers go?


----------



## UberTiger

That's what I was thinking and New Orleans is only a little over an hour from here. I've read where some cities are allowing it but can't confirm.


----------



## UL Driver SF

In CA the app is good for the entire state. As for out of state...I don't think it is allowed but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stephen

From another driver in a completely different thread:


Cameron B. said:


> In regards to driving in other markets, I spoke with an Uber rep, and he said, "You can drive in Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill, Fayetteville, and Asheville without doing anything additional. To drive in Charlotte, you will need to complete a separate application for that city using a different email address."


----------



## UberTiger

Yeah I tried the new app process and it wouldn't let me, said my car was already registered. Hence the email to ops mgr and his reply.


----------



## iumichael

Indianapolis, Bloomington, and West Lafayette are all considered the same market for Indiana. I.e., drivers can work any of the three they choose at any time. However, we were told that to work in other cities, we would have to re-apply for that specific market (but assumably, would still be able to drive in our original market, too?).


----------



## mp775

You have to use a different e-mail address and add a space to the end of your plate number to register in another market.


----------



## UberTiger

problem is my ops mgr in Baton Rouge is also mgr in New Orleans and since I already asked and he said I couldnt hes going to know lol


----------



## rtaatl

Guess it varies depending on what market you're in. I know Atlanta drivers can do Savannah and Athens, yet why the hell would anyone want to drive all the way out there just to run uber brats around for poverty fares. Not even worth the gas money.


----------



## anexfanatic

mp775 said:


> You have to use a different e-mail address and add a space to the end of your plate number to register in another market.


How would you go about doing this? Do you have to re-apply altogether? Sidecar, I believe, allows you to drive in whichever market and they don't care, as long as it's not in California.


----------



## mp775

Yup, reapply again. You should start with an e-mail to "partners" at yah market you want to apply to, explaining you already drive in another market. They will probably tell you to fill out the regular online form.


----------



## UberSonic

Here in Michigan, we now have markets for Detroit Metro, Ann Arbor, Flint, Lansing, Grand Rapids, and Kalamazoo. Shortly after Uber opened the last 4 markets, they emailed us saying we could freely drive in any Michigan market, but just to be aware that pay rates were set independently in each.

As for going to another state, one thing I asked Uber after I started was that I eventually plan to move to New Hampshire eventually, and questioned what the process to transfer to a NH market once it was open would be. They replied saying to let them know when that time comes, and they would make contact with the new market coordinator to transfer my account. No need for reapplication.


----------



## anexfanatic

Guess I need to stick to Sidecar when I'm out of state then. :/ What a bummer.


----------



## Gvaleich

UberSonic said:


> Here in Michigan, we now have markets for Detroit Metro, Ann Arbor, Flint, Lansing, Grand Rapids, and Kalamazoo. Shortly after Uber opened the last 4 markets, they emailed us saying we could freely drive in any Michigan market, but just to be aware that pay rates were set independently in each.
> 
> As for going to another state, one thing I asked Uber after I started was that I eventually plan to move to New Hampshire eventually, and questioned what the process to transfer to a NH market once it was open would be. They replied saying to let them know when that time comes, and they would make contact with the new market coordinator to transfer my account. No need for reapplication.


----------



## Gvaleich

How did you contact them? I'm trying to figure out if I can drive in NJ with Ga. license plates


----------



## SuzeCB

Gvaleich said:


> How did you contact them? I'm trying to figure out if I can drive in NJ with Ga. license plates


License plates? Yes. Drivers License? I couldn't say. Probably. So long as your insurance covers you to drive in NJ. (Some policies, for example, don't cover the insured driving in one state or the other if they're snowbirds.)

Rental cars often have out-of-state plates. When I started with Uber, in NJ, O used the program they used to have with Enterprise. One of the cars I had for a bit had HI plates.


----------



## SinCityAngel

I remember a million years ago the issue was that if you were moving permanently to another state versus just driving temporarily, there was no solution for temporary drivers because you had to register your plate, your driver's license and your insurance. And at least three cities - San Francisco, New York and where I live here in Vegas - you even have to have a business license registered. These are things that you can't have temporarily. Now, I have heard of some drivers who plan to move somewhere else permanently get to keep their original profile, but they still had to provide documents supporting their move. 

I suspect that the reason why Uber doesn't want you to drive temporarily in another location is because 1) it might be complicated for them and 2) perhaps they don't want you to compete with other drivers in that market. I'm pretty sure they're not going to work with you for working temporarily in California or New York because there are other laws that you have to adhere to when driving in those areas. You may have to purchase extra permits which may require a prerequisite of having a business license or permanent residence. Remember, Uber also has to ensure your passengers in the location that you are driving in. We want to believe that Uber's rideshare insurance is just one gigantic blanket insurance that covers everybody all over the world, however different jurisdictions have different insurance requirements. It may be cheaper to insure your riders in the Ozarks and it might be more expensive to cover your riders in a larger well-known big city. Not that you said that you were going to a big city, I'm just describing an example of what Uber would have to do if they allowed you to temporarily move from one area to the other. Temporary insurance is usually more expensive than permanent insurance


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

If you go to another market you might not 
be set up to collect local taxes
If they dont have taxes as far as I know
When the app goes on you can work
I'm registered in chicago and have been
able to go online in Indiana and wisconsin.
I did turn it on in Kentucky too but never took a ride


----------

